# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Check out Mr. Legs (Tom Platz) Squat

## Mista Massive

500lbs for 23 reps.

Sure, i can do that!  :Aajack:   :Aajack:   :Aajack:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gZ_9YsvI1k

----------


## Diablo10000

Damn...

----------


## lanky

hahah was that the big show in the background?

----------


## Sepsis

no, it was three time worlds strongest man winner bill kasmyer

----------


## bigacct

What can you say? OMG!!!This is squatting at it's best. Un****ing believeable!!! Look at his entourage, Jim Quinn, Dr. Fred "Dr. Squat", and the great Bill Kazmaier, and they are in awe.

----------


## H20Crazy

haha...that's awesome...Bill Kazmaier's the man. (Does kinda look like The Big Show)

----------


## H20Crazy

For shits and kicks..... :AaGreen22:

----------


## Panzerfaust

That about made me wanna puke...wtf?

That's crazy!

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

:Jawdrop:   :Bow1:

----------


## fatrock

Thats unbelievable Wow

----------


## bigmike8585

WOW!!! never seen anything close to that

----------


## fatrock

saw it yesterday and im still amazed today

----------


## DNoMac

Thats sick. And yea, dude looks like the big show!!

----------


## Mista Massive

i remember watching this vid a few years ago, but didn't really realise exactly how big of a deal it is to squat so much for so many reps. after 7 reps of 315 lbs i nearly am throwing up

----------


## feloniness

why is he wearing pants. he most likely has god like legs...he should be showing them off

----------


## nalbano34

> why is he wearing pants. he most likely has god like legs...he should be showing them off


Had some of the biggest wheels in the business....quads are like freakin' hams!!!!!!! And the depth of the squat....damn!!!

----------


## Shotput58"9'

Perfect squats...really nice!

----------


## HAVOKGT

Wow!!!!!! Hes A Freakin Beast

----------


## PeteyK

wtf it says video removed due to terms of use violation!!! NOOOOO

----------


## PeteyK

nvm found it

----------


## scottish

Damn cant find it

----------


## Zelos

seems they removet it

----------


## Lion King

Biggest legs ever. I remember watching this guy do front squats with 315.

----------


## Mike Dura

I'm 38 and I started training in 1986. The gym I went to was called South Shore gym in Oakdale Long Island - it was a small gym but it had everything you needed (including every conceivable calf machine) with handle bars so you'd never fall short on the weight you can add. The gym, back then, was filled with hardcore bodybuilders and power athletes all of whom juiced, all of whom were friends - a kind of testosterone fraternity. This particular gym was a legs culture all the way. We all loved Tom Platz and he was at his pinnacle back then. During a leg session we'd always motivate each other by saying, "come on baby. Legs like Platz." Or "big wheels keep on turnin, proud mary keep on boining" How annoying was that last one. Anyway, back then, we'd all scream at each other during those last painful five reps. The most painful sets where the ones on the hacks. We'd do two plates each side and do about 50 reps (which was very Platz-like of us). I challenge anyone to suck up that kind of pain. But being yelled at by your partner made the difference between succuming to the pain or pure heroism. Little bit of a tangent there but to rap it up, I still have fond memories of Tom Platz and the old school gym culture. You'll never see a little hard core gym like that again. An end of an era. 





> 500lbs for 23 reps.
> 
> Sure, i can do that!    
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBfL6H6hNGs

----------


## gigem

yeahthats unbelievable

----------


## IIceMan

Best legs ever!!!!!!

----------


## PeteyK

just wait...ull see

----------


## Amorphic

The video was removed for TOS violations

----------


## outofthebox

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gZ_9YsvI1k

----------


## skank

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gZ_9YsvI1k


Thats amazing, Tom doesn't mess around. Right to business. I think I need to change my technique after seeing that.

----------


## PeteyK

put hooves on him and that man is a horse

----------


## Panzerfaust

I like to watch this when i feel the need to puke...

----------


## GGallin

They link does not work

----------


## takedownII

> 500lbs for 23 reps.
> 
> Sure, i can do that!    
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBfL6H6hNGs



thats nothing, check this beast out!!!!!!!!!!! he makes platz look like bitch!

----------


## takedownII

never mind, it doesn't work

----------


## Sir Lifts-a-lot

pffffff if he was really that strong he would have fniished off by doing lunges to his car with that on his back... hehehehehe

----------


## maxiimus

holy shit!!! MONSTA !!!!

----------


## Mr.Akeym

I actually know Tom Platz from years ago. I enjoyed the video.

----------


## goose

wow...

----------


## go2failure

And... To top it off, the guy is frickin lau***ng through most of it. From the looks of it. he probably could've kept going...

----------


## lightwaytbaby

simply amazing...

----------


## 39+1

> I'm 38 and I started training in 1986. The gym I went to was called South Shore gym in Oakdale Long Island - it was a small gym but it had everything you needed (including every conceivable calf machine) with handle bars so you'd never fall short on the weight you can add. The gym, back then, was filled with hardcore bodybuilders and power athletes all of whom juiced, all of whom were friends - a kind of testosterone fraternity. This particular gym was a legs culture all the way. We all loved Tom Platz and he was at his pinnacle back then. During a leg session we'd always motivate each other by saying, "come on baby. Legs like Platz." Or "big wheels keep on turnin, proud mary keep on boining" How annoying was that last one. Anyway, back then, we'd all scream at each other during those last painful five reps. The most painful sets where the ones on the hacks. We'd do two plates each side and do about 50 reps (which was very Platz-like of us). I challenge anyone to suck up that kind of pain. But being yelled at by your partner made the difference between succuming to the pain or pure heroism. Little bit of a tangent there but to rap it up, I still have fond memories of Tom Platz and the old school gym culture. You'll never see a little hard core gym like that again. An end of an era.


Im from cali and those little gyms are still there few and far between and just as serious. 'THE LEG GYM" yep those were the days 
If your gonna squat and take up all the weights in the room you Fvckin better do them deep. and if your hack squating ya better get those your knees over your toes or leave . 
There a little gym in columbus ohio still crankin out the same intensity

----------


## Conan the Cimmerian

Last year I did 510 for 11 reps. Not quite the same, but I was proud, wish I filmed it...

----------


## Towel

> I'm 38 and I started training in 1986. The gym I went to was called South Shore gym in Oakdale Long Island - it was a small gym but it had everything you needed (including every conceivable calf machine) with handle bars so you'd never fall short on the weight you can add. The gym, back then, was filled with hardcore bodybuilders and power athletes all of whom juiced, all of whom were friends - a kind of testosterone fraternity. This particular gym was a legs culture all the way. We all loved Tom Platz and he was at his pinnacle back then. During a leg session we'd always motivate each other by saying, "come on baby. Legs like Platz." Or "big wheels keep on turnin, proud mary keep on boining" How annoying was that last one. Anyway, back then, we'd all scream at each other during those last painful five reps. The most painful sets where the ones on the hacks. We'd do two plates each side and do about 50 reps (which was very Platz-like of us). I challenge anyone to suck up that kind of pain. But being yelled at by your partner made the difference between succuming to the pain or pure heroism. Little bit of a tangent there but to rap it up, I still have fond memories of Tom Platz and the old school gym culture. You'll never see a little hard core gym like that again. An end of an era.


wow that's amazing. I wish i trained in a gym and had a trainings partner like that. 




> Im from cali and those little gyms are still there few and far between and just as serious. 'THE LEG GYM" yep those were the days 
> If your gonna squat and take up all the weights in the room you Fvckin better do them deep. and if your hack squating ya better get those your knees over your toes or leave . 
> There a little gym in columbus ohio still crankin out the same intensity


haha well said  :Big Grin:

----------


## C-heavyweight

tom Platz had the best legs ever. that is so easy to say!!!

----------


## garythompson

video is gone...

----------

